# LGB Telegram magazine



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

I looking to obtain LGB Telegrams - 1991 Vol 2 #2, #3, #4
1992 Vol 3 #1 
1993 Vol 4 #1, #3
1998 Vol 9 #4.
Can anyone point me to a source?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe railpub.com[/b]

Direct Link To: Current Catalog Page-2; PDF File[/b] 
_(Scroll down to bottom of page, middle column.)_


----------

